# CCM Flyte at auction - estimate 300-500 CAD



## cbustapeck (Sep 14, 2020)

I love the looks of this bike and the price. If only shipping across international borders wasn't involved, I would be on it in a heartbeat.


----------



## bentwoody66 (Sep 14, 2020)

One of the coolest middleweight bikes on the planet!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ccmerz (Sep 14, 2020)

There is not one part on this bike that is factory correct. Not even the seat post clamp! Well, the Williams chain ring, (small English bottom bracket) given that the bike was an export model. Even the "Winner" badge is a loser...... (I have one that's NOS). Can't discern the year, suspecting it's 1936.


----------



## REDAIR13 (Sep 14, 2020)

I asked the auction house about shipping to the US. Been watching it for a few days


----------



## Wheeler (Sep 14, 2020)

The auction location is in the middle of CCM collector country (+Cdn CABErs) just down the road a piece from me and in the same local area that it was first retailed as per decal, Kitchener/Waterloo.
This one is bound to bring out some strong local competition.
  Good Luck to All Bidders

It’s not my bike. 
‘My Flyte’ is still out there in the wild waiting for the planets to align.


----------



## Vintagebikenut (Sep 17, 2020)

I was a player till I got a quote from the auction house. They quoted me $800.00 US. To ship to California does this sound right? She sounded pretty knowledgeable about shipping and told me the bike was rough and didn't want to turn the bars or loosen anything. I'm sure glad I got a quote I anticipated more for shipping but $800.00 I'm Definitely out!


----------



## Wheeler (Sep 19, 2020)

Last Call! Auction Action @9 a.m. Today.


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 19, 2020)

*$125? That's it??*


----------



## Wheeler (Sep 19, 2020)

It sold for $425.00 Canadian. ($322.00US)
Add 20% buyers premium $510.00 Canadian
($386.00US) and likely 7-8% Provincial sales tax.
I think the buyer did pretty well on the purchase.





I chased a rougher one on the spring from Kijiji that started the day at $300.00.
As the first to reply, I offered $500.00 and had agreement in principle, but vendor kept it posted and accepted offers beyond mine.
It was about 250 miles from me, so time was not on my side.


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 19, 2020)

Wheeler said:


> It sold for $425.00 Canadian. ($322.00US)
> Add 20% buyers premium $510.00 Canadian
> ($386.00US) and likely 7-8% Provincial sales tax.
> I think the buyer did well in the purchase.
> ...



Still a bargain in my book as long as you don’t have to pay an exorbitant shipping amount. One of the few middleweight bikes and only Canadian bikes I would own. V/r Shawn


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Sep 19, 2020)

I got the chance to ride a nice Flyte a few years back at Iron Ranch. Still think of it as the smoothest bike I have ever rode. Lucky new owner for sure.


----------



## Wheeler (Sep 19, 2020)

Still a bargain in my book as long as you don’t have to pay an exorbitant shipping amount. One of the few middleweight bikes and only Canadian bikes I would own. V/r Shawn
[/QUOTE]

Agreed Shawn,
I have one modified 1930s Canadian bike and it’s for sale.
The Flyte is the only middleweight and CCM that remains in my wish list.
There are plenty of old CCMs around here as they were manufactured locally, so a clean example can sometimes be a acquired for lunch money.
I’m not beholden to any bicycle brand and personally prefer American bikes, but CCM did offer a wide variety of durable and varied models over the many decades, so I can understand the collectibility.


----------



## Nashman (Dec 17, 2020)

Wheeler said:


> It sold for $425.00 Canadian. ($322.00US)
> Add 20% buyers premium $510.00 Canadian
> ($386.00US) and likely 7-8% Provincial sales tax.
> I think the buyer did pretty well on the purchase.
> ...



That was a steal!


----------



## Beads (Dec 17, 2020)

Ya I would off picked that up, but just saw it now (   Lots of lesser CCM models from the 30's around but rarely come across a Flyte. Still only seen one in Vancouver.


----------

